# need help fast



## need (Mar 31, 2010)

we opened ceiling to raise ,the center of it appoxamitly17" out from the walls about 10-12 inches higher then relized we really did'nt know how to replacethe joists once we cut them properly so I'm a bit stuck


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 31, 2010)

From what I'm understanding, you cut through the ceiling approximately 17 inches away from the perimeter walls.  The intention was to raise the ceiling within the cut area by a foot or so in order to make a "Trey" ceiling, as seen below:







And the bridge you never saw coming was how to modify the existing ceiling joists to allow for the shape of the new Trey ceiling.

Is this correct?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2010)

Need, Welcome to House Repair Talk. 

Now that being said, you didn't cut the ceiling joist, did you? What is the existing ceiling height?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 31, 2010)

To make a tray ceiling, you do not cut the joists as you have found out. You build down a soffit around the perimeter of the room, just like the pic Nestor showed you.
You will need to sister alongside the cut joist, making sure each end is supported by 1 1/2 inches and the same size joist that is already there.

Hope we can help you out and


----------



## need (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks to you both, we did not cut them and the ceiling height is 8 ft. also when you say build a soffet , do mean down from the existing ceiling around the room because that would'nt give me the height or am i just being painfully stupid


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2010)

Before you cut any structural members call a structural engineer, best couple hundred bucks you will spend.


----------



## need (Mar 31, 2010)

is that all it would cost ya think? Just one out of the phone book. I actually had in mind i wanted to make it even stronger because i live in earthquake country


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 1, 2010)

Need:

     Spend a few minutes Googling phrases like "Framing a Trey ceiling" or "Trey Ceiling Construction" and you'll find pictures like this one that explain the basics in a glance:






As InspectorD said, you have to build down from a higher ceiling.  Building up from a lower ceiling is going to involve cutting ceiling joists, and you don't want to start messing with the structural members of your house without the guidance and approval of an architectural or engineering firm.


----------

